# How can I get the Maximum Yield In a 4x4 flood table?



## CARLOS BLANCO (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a 4x4ft. flood table under a 1000watt light. Im using hydroton as my medium.
I want a big yield in a SOG growing method. I have about 7ft of hieghts in my grow room. One veg room and a flowering room. I want to know what is the best growing method to use in a hydroponic system. I want to harvest every 6-8weeks. I have a couple mother plants. How long should I veg. clones for? Im growing in square pots that I think are 5x5x8in... Not sure gotta get the right measurements. How many plants can you fit in the table? The size of the room in 6ft by 6ft. Thanx for reading.. Ill appreciate all the help n tipz


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 28, 2011)

4 per square foot you could get 64 plants in there i would not veg at all at this point freshly rooted clones straight to the flower table and eliminate any branch on the lower 3rd that gets over a inch long. another thing is i would stick with one strain a grow so your plants are fairly uniform in height. if you could get 14g single colas on each you could pull 2lbs per 8 weeks which is pretty dam good you will prably need some c02 to achieve this but maybe not a 1000w is a good light for that table.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 28, 2011)

here is 4 of mine only 3 weeks in flower and already starting to put on some weight. could easily throw 32 of these in each of my 2x4 trays which is exactly what im going to do lol.


----------



## CARLOS BLANCO (Jan 28, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> here is 4 of mine only 3 weeks in flower and already starting to put on some weight. could easily throw 32 of these in each of my 2x4 trays which is exactly what im going to do lol.


Yea those pots look very much like the ones I got. Do you lollipop your plants? or top them? Lst? So you take your clones and put them straight to 12/12 right. What if you did a Scrog method would you get more yield. How big are your clones when you cutt em? Do you use CO2 is not what is your yield for your 32 plants?


----------



## CARLOS BLANCO (Jan 28, 2011)

I currently have 8 plants in my 4x4 table and they range from 3ft.5in to 4ft 2in tall. They are so big and 15in away from the lights. I tweaked cuz I didnt think they were gonna get that big once I switched them to 12/12. I did some Lst on them today so they wont get too close to the lights and also to get some more light to the lower branches. This is my first indoor grow. Strain unknowned. I did Removed alot of unwanted lower leaves and big fan leaves that were covering bud sites. Idk how much of a yield im going to have but I hope its at least 2pounds. They are in 2nd week of flowering. I will get pics tomorrow.


----------



## zem (Jan 28, 2011)

it is ok to remove lower branches but not the fan leaves, that is when you remove a lower branch just cut it off entirely with its leaves and the branches you want to keep on plant, just keep it whole and with its fan leaves. tie down the taller plants try make the canopy as even as possible. dont rush things, wait till they ripen, this depends on strain. get a pocket scope to check when trichs are done.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 28, 2011)

CARLOS BLANCO said:


> Yea those pots look very much like the ones I got. Do you lollipop your plants? or top them? Lst? So you take your clones and put them straight to 12/12 right. What if you did a Scrog method would you get more yield. How big are your clones when you cutt em? Do you use CO2 is not what is your yield for your 32 plants?


 somewhat lollypop but im just removing everything from the lower 3rd of the plant because this ensures good airflow when you have that many single cola plants in one square foot some of the nugs are going to touch obviously so air flow is key to not getting mold to those nugs now you got to remember sog is not high single plant yield but yield in high plant volumes. a 14g main cola is not that big at all i have seen much bigger but when you pull 32 of them it adds up fast and every two weeks at that. i do not top them lst or any of that the freshly rooted clones are about 5" when they go in and about 1.5-2 feet tall when done in the second and fourth weeks i prune the lower portions like i said any branch over 1" gets the ax so only the main and some little branches that join into the main cola are left creating one big main cola. scrog is not necessary for sog because its the same general concept exept you are making a single plant have multiple main colas by training with the screen. my clones are about 5-6 inches tall when i cut them as soon as they have a good root system its off to the flower room where there journey begins. for yields in my room i havent had a full tray of 32 quite yet but off of 5 i got 4 oz's i let them veg for 2 weeks since i had the space so they were a little bigger. im getting the moms going little by little they are the key to a successful sog op if you let your moms go the whole op crashes so good healthy moms are a must. c02 not yet nest month for sure will be expecting 1lb every to weeks at that point.


----------



## crystalman (Jan 28, 2011)

well id be happy to use 16 clones pull a ounce per clone so you would get a pound


----------



## crystalman (Jan 28, 2011)

maybe a few extra clones just in case


----------



## CARLOS BLANCO (Jan 28, 2011)

dAm i cant find ma camera but ill post picks asap. They are supa TALL!. 8 plants and they took up all the space. I did pull out two cuz they were males. and 16 in a 4x4 table to a pound. Eh idk bout that I want more and Ive been looking at some scrog videos, i like how u can get multiple main colas but lesser plants. I do have sum height in my room so I dont want to put the clones straight to flowering. I want them to get a little big. THen flower em' .. Ima keep searching for better methods to use.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 28, 2011)

lol i cant get started but i guess that it gives me more time with my mom's. carlos ur a man after my own heart. 4x4 tent 1000w light, 7'x7' pots hydroton , flood and drain system with 4x4 table, mom's 3 bubba kush, 1 chocolope, 1 vanilla kush


----------



## crystalman (Jan 28, 2011)

bro im sorry i meant 2 by 4 foot tray that is what i got ,but you should be able to pull 2 pounds off your table


----------



## CARLOS BLANCO (Jan 28, 2011)

jojodancer10 said:


> lol i cant get started but i guess that it gives me more time with my mom's. carlos ur a man after my own heart. 4x4 tent 1000w light, 7'x7' pots hydroton , flood and drain system with 4x4 table, mom's 3 bubba kush, 1 chocolope, 1 vanilla kush


what? i think Im going for like 10 mothers. Try to get it down to one strain once I determine which one is better. These are my moms 1 querkle, 1 Apollo 13, 1 Aurora,


----------



## crystalman (Jan 28, 2011)

are those all tga strains ? i havent ran any off them but i would like to do vortex are kush berry


----------



## CARLOS BLANCO (Jan 28, 2011)

No I got these as clones from a friend so idk if thier tga strains.


----------



## crystalman (Jan 29, 2011)

free clones is grate


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 29, 2011)

crystalman said:


> bro im sorry i meant 2 by 4 foot tray that is what i got ,but you should be able to pull 2 pounds off your table


 agreed i was going to say one was a little low lol i rock a pair of 4x4's


----------



## crystalman (Jan 29, 2011)

yeah im thiking about getting a 4#4 tray and putting my 1000 wt lamp on a light mover and see if i can get more grams per watt


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 29, 2011)

sorry man typo i meant to say i use a pair of 2x4's working up to 32 in each got 2 400's over one tray for the final 4 weeks and 1 400 over the other for my fresh clones should get a pound want to get some 4x4's though and some 1000's when i get a bigger room i will be doing that.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 29, 2011)

man that 1000w is a grown man, my girls grow 1.5 inches a day lol we will be moving along soon. had to break down the op due to the bathroom tub is cloged. condo,maint has to come in and fix it. damn, going to set me back 2 weeks on my grow. now they are under a 400w t5 4 footer. cant wait to put they back under the 1000. i was thinking about grabing 5 inch pots for the 4x4 table and run 81 girls lollipop style thanks to al


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 29, 2011)

jojodancer10 said:


> man that 1000w is a grown man, my girls grow 1.5 inches a day lol we will be moving along soon. had to break down the op due to the bathroom tub is cloged. condo,maint has to come in and fix it. damn, going to set me back 2 weeks on my grow. now they are under a 400w t5 4 footer. cant wait to put they back under the 1000. i was thinking about grabing 5 inch pots for the 4x4 table and run 81 girls lollipop style thanks to al


 that would be awesome i talked to a guy on icmag that did that had 6" pots went to 5" and said it worked great.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 31, 2011)

yeah the plant will have all roots in the pot and u cant get alot of them in a 4x4 table, just make sure u got a lot of air blowing on the girls. no room for a fuckup lol. i got 2 4inch fans blowing on them 200cfm each. thinking about pcv pipes to blow through the plants from underneath.


----------



## CARLOS BLANCO (Jan 31, 2011)

oK so i've been doing some research on this SoG growing method and I am going to do some adjustments to ma grow room. 
I will have three 4x4 tables. 2 tables under each 1k light and the other table in the veg. side for the mothers. I think I can fit like 10 2gallon buckets in the 4x4 table. I will just take clones from the mothers and put those clones in hum. domes for about 2weeds so they can grow roots then they are going to the flowering tables. I can do it so that I get a harvest each month from each table. once the system is up and running. I think 64 is the maximum that can fit in each table. I got 2liter square pots for the clones. I will have one strain for each table. Hopefully I will get close to 2pound per table. First time doing SoG so ill let ya know how it goes. I got 10 trees right now flowering and they only got 1month left. N the tallest one is like 5ft. It was a bixch moving the lights up today. They are like almost touching the ceiling!!! iTS Ma first grow so yea .... last time that shyt ever gets that big.. lol


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 31, 2011)

CARLOS BLANCO said:


> oK so i've been doing some research on this SoG growing method and I am going to do some adjustments to ma grow room.
> I will have three 4x4 tables. 2 tables under each 1k light and the other table in the veg. side for the mothers. I think I can fit like 10 2gallon buckets in the 4x4 table. I will just take clones from the mothers and put those clones in hum. domes for about 2weeds so they can grow roots then they are going to the flowering tables. I can do it so that I get a harvest each month from each table. once the system is up and running. I think 64 is the maximum that can fit in each table. I got 2liter square pots for the clones. I will have one strain for each table. Hopefully I will get close to 2pound per table. First time doing SoG so ill let ya know how it goes. I got 10 trees right now flowering and they only got 1month left. N the tallest one is like 5ft. It was a bixch moving the lights up today. They are like almost touching the ceiling!!! iTS Ma first grow so yea .... last time that shyt ever gets that big.. lol


 ya the height sucks lol i feel your pain and with the lights that high the lower branches are basically getting nothing anymore. what you are planning is exactly what im doing as of right now with 4 week harvests but smaller trays plan on doing 4 trays on 2 week harvests in march ALLOT more work but well worth it i should be getting close to a pound every 2 weeks that way.


----------



## CARLOS BLANCO (Jan 31, 2011)

Not only does the height suck but also the different strains in the tray suck. Half of them are like 5ft. and some are just like 3ft. So yea I dont think the smaller plants are gonna get that much bud since the light now is like 2ft away from their tops. Oh so your doing the Al B. grow. With a harvest every 2weeks, nice.. It seems like alot of work and I dont have the right reflectors like the wing reflectors Al B has. So I dont think that method would work for me. I got 2 8in. air cooled reflectors from Sun system and they only cover like a 5x5 area. So yea good luck to your set up..


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 31, 2011)

CARLOS BLANCO said:


> Not only does the height suck but also the different strains in the tray suck. Half of them are like 5ft. and some are just like 3ft. So yea I dont think the smaller plants are gonna get that much bud since the light now is like 2ft away from their tops. Oh so your doing the Al B. grow. With a harvest every 2weeks, nice.. It seems like alot of work and I dont have the right reflectors like the wing reflectors Al B has. So I dont think that method would work for me. I got 2 8in. air cooled reflectors from Sun system and they only cover like a 5x5 area. So yea good luck to your set up..


 thanks man i got small reflectors too but im going to be using 5 400's 3 over the last 4 week stages (two trays weeks 4-6 and the other tray weeks 6-8 for a total of 1200w's over the last trays and im going to run 1 400 over each tray in 0-2 weeks and 2-4 weeks.


----------



## joshpayo (Dec 4, 2012)

im using a 4v4 flood and drain tray, should i lollipop 64 plants for max yield or how many plants should i use for max yield. I am running it with one 400w or 600w HPS to skip veg and go straight flower. Is this a good idea?? Thank you sir.


----------

